# Assos FI.Mille S5 regular leg fit same as Cento S7?



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Hello,

I wear a Cento S7 in medium. Does anyone know it the FI Mille S5 regular fit the same as the Cento?

Thanks you for your help.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have both in large and I would say the fit is similar - the Cento has a bit more compression in the legs probably and the front is lower than the S5


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Basically yes. They're cut and designed quite a bit different but size wise they're as close as it'll get. Both are looser or more relaxed than their race fit counterparts.

You'll probably want to go with the long leg version of the Mille. And don't be surprised if you feel let down by the comparison. S5 and S7 don't compare well.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I believe the long leg version of the S5 is the same leg length of the S7. 

I love the fit of the S7, but I wish it looked a bit more like the S5 does with multiple panels.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> You'll probably want to go with the long leg version of the Mille. *And don't be surprised if you feel let down by the comparison*. S5 and S7 don't compare well.


Big time. 

I'd suggest that unless you're overweight or just like a casual loose type fit that you pass on Mille S5. There's just too much stretch/lack of compression for them to fit tight like bike bibs should.


----------

